# Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt



## EaZzZy92 (20. Februar 2016)

*Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt*

Hey Leute,

ich habe heute meinen PC eingeschaltet, war noch in Facebook,  ging nach 10 min auf die Toilette und plötzlich zeigt mein Monitor nur noch "Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt" an.
Meine Nvidia 760 GTX ist mit einem HDMI Kabel mit meinem Acer Predator G243HQoid Monitor verbunden.
Ich benutze Win 10 seit längerem und es gab vorher keine Probleme. Es waren seit 4 Tagen auch keine Updates vorhanden und heute ist auch nichts rausgekommen. Habe ein anderes HDMI Kabel schon ausprobier ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich per HDMI ins Bios gehen, ist er nicht wie gewohnt Blau/Schwarz sondern Rot. Beim Neustarten wird das Win Symbol geladen (Roter Hintergrund mitweißer Fahne), dann kommt wieder die Meldung.
Momentan habe ich nur ein Bild per DVI-D, da funktioniert alles.
Habe schon im Bios, Grakaeinstellungen, Win-einstellungen, etc nachgesehen, sowie einige Forenbeiträge dazu durchgelesen und iwie hat keiner so ein Problem.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll...

MFG EaZzZy


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt*

Hast du eine iGPU? Mit der schon über HDMI probiert? Theoretisch gibts 3 Möglichkeiten: 
- HDMI-Controller des Monitors abgeraucht
- HDMI-Controller der Grafikkarte abgeraucht
- Treiber produziert aufeinmal Blödsinn

Die ersten beiden Punkte kannst du mit der iGPU bzw. einen anderen Monitor (vom Kumpel) überprüfen. Letzteres geht, wenn du den Treiber mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus runter haust und erst mit den Windoof-Treibern testest und anschliessend mit neuen nVidia-Treibern.


----------



## EaZzZy92 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt*

Habs probiert mit der Onboardgraka, im BIOS auf das Booten von der eingestellt, hab aber bei beiden Kabel HDMI und DVI-D einen schwarzen Bildschirm und die Meldung "Kein Signal". Kann jetzt auch nichts mehr im BIOS umstellen, da er im BIOS von der Onboardgraka bootet und ich da nen schwarzen Bildschrim habe... Desktop läuft es wieder ganz normal. Ich schätze mal das dich mein HDMI von Monitor verabschiedet hat.
Komm ich jetzt noch iwie anders ins BIOS? Ist halt doof wenn ich da nicht mehr machen kann.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt*

Grafikkarte ausbauen. Manche Boards deaktivieren die iGPU automatisch, sobald eine andere Grafikkarte gesteckt ist.


----------



## EaZzZy92 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Frequenzen werden nicht unterstützt*

Ok danke, das Booten geht wieder  Ich werde später mal den bildschirm am LP von meiner Freundin anschließen, wenns dann nicht geht, dann ist der HDMI von Bildschirm hin.


----------

